# By George, this thing is starting to come together!



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Wow! This is looking incredible. Can't wait to see it completed


----------



## Franki Stein (Apr 26, 2011)

Thank you so much Terra! I'm almost finished.. Will be posting an update on my blog tonight.


----------



## JustJimAZ (Jul 26, 2010)

Sweet! The continuity of the cracks through the frame and into the base will really look amazing after the paint.


----------



## Franki Stein (Apr 26, 2011)

Thanks Jim, I probably inhaled a little too much melted foam & plastic fumes, but its all good in the name of Halloween, right?


----------

